# Lexington 283 GTS



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

At the Shepton Mallet show, we saw a 2006 Lexington 283 GTS which was on the Bundesvan site but the owners well selling it either directly or via Bundesvan.

Cost for this was £57k and it had a large satellite with self seek and the V10 was already converted to LPG. It is the triple slide, 29' 6" model and had 7,000 miles on the clock.

This was the only MH Claire has been in that she liked. I was amazed at her reaction and really thought that we would go through with upgrading the Winnie.

When we got home we realised how much we love the Winnie, which is a good thing because £57k is a lot of dosh.

However, it just goes to show how useful it is selling at one of these shows! The unit has sold!

http://www.bundesvan.co.uk/showroom.php

Scroll down to see it further down the page.

So you chaps and chappesses trying to sell your expensive rigs may consider teaming up as this chap did with a friendly dealer and selling at one of the shows! The couple where very good at presenting the rig and seeing it lived in was useful.

Regards

Chris


----------



## 97984 (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi

We had a look around this one also. I agree that the vehicle looked a good buy but am not yet convinced that the slides really give you more functionality but rather a bigger floor area-you still get the couch & dinette but with a larger space in between. They did present the van well though.


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Cneate,

Bradenstoke! Just down the road from me!

I think the beauty of these B+ classes is the fact that they are narrow enough to not be a problem for every day use, but with three slides you get the benefit of a coachbuilt RV.

Chris


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Ive got a Coachmen Concord 300TS (similar layout but much better build quality and finish to the Lexington) for sale here.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=280149266106&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=018


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Dazzer,

Was looking at it on eBay earlier!

You have not got if for sale on MHF!

As mentioned we still feel that our Winnie is good, however, always worth a look. How much are you looking for - pm me if you want.

Regards

Chris


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Chris

You have a PM


----------



## tel999 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi
That did look good value.
I still think my brand new Winnebago Sightseer 29 at £68000 is better value for those who desire that famous Winny quality.
Regards
Tel


----------

